
Fully autonomous cars within 5 years, says self-driving startup Pony.ai CEO - partingshots
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/18/fully-autonomous-cars-could-be-on-roads-in-5-years-says-ponyai-ceo.html
======
RoyTyrell
I think 5 years isn't necessarily a bad estimate for full self-driving cars,
but I'm very skeptical that is in all traffic conditions, operating with
mostly human drivers, in all road "structures", and especially in all weather
conditions.

Does anyone here have some experience with Tesla's Auto Pilot on snowy roads?
Do Teslas have camera that try to read speed limit signs? If so has there been
any problems when the signs were mostly or completely covered with snow? How
does Auto Pilot do on ice?

~~~
Someone
That’s quite a loose definition of _“full”_.

I think we’ll make from making small, but significant progress, but not get
too self-driving soon. For example, a convoy of two trucks of which the second
simple follows the first at short distance would decrease personnel costs and
fuel economy, and increase road capacity.

A step up would be self-forming convoys of many cars on highways. Then,
drivers in the cars would have to trust the driver of the first car, or that
car would have to have good automatic lane-keeping. That problem can be
simplified by changing the road design.

The result wouldn’t be autonomous and wouldn’t work everywhere, but who cares
if it makes things safer and more economical?

